# Need to help choosing a non-business card design.



## nerwin (Jul 17, 2017)

So lately I've been getting asked questions from not only people I know, but random people as well about where they can find my photos. Especially if I'm at a car show.

I decided it might be a good idea to make some "business" cards that just has info on it, like web addresses and what not to my website, flickr, instagram and email instead of having to verbally tell them or write it down on a napkin in which they can't read because my handwriting is so bad.

Moo make's awesome MiniCards and think that's exactly what I'm going to use. The cool thing about Moo is the fact you can make every card unique for no extra cost. While I don't really want to have different photos for each card because I don't shoot one kind of subject, I thought it would be better to just make some kind of general card that could apply to anything.

So I came up with these, but need some help chosen and suggestions. I'm really just trying to keep it simple, don't really need to go insane with it haha.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 17, 2017)

If you are getting this question a lot at car shows, why not put a car image on there? Just a thought.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 17, 2017)

ronlane said:


> If you are getting this question a lot at car shows, why not put a car image on there? Just a thought.



Well because I get asked elsewhere too. Not just car shows. Like, while grocery shopping...lol.

I could do 50 cards with car photos and 50 other random ones.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 17, 2017)

Probably a good idea to have them.

I used to carry a card that just said -    ME    

If these are mini cards, I would skip the one with several pictures.  To small to see anything.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 17, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Probably a good idea to have them.
> 
> I used to carry a card that just said -    ME
> 
> If these are mini cards, I would skip the one with several pictures.  To small to see anything.



Yeah, I wasn't sure about multiple pictures because the cards are about half the size of a regular business card. They would be hard to see honestly haha. 

Hmmm...


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 17, 2017)

nerwin said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > If you are getting this question a lot at car shows, why not put a car image on there? Just a thought.
> ...



just out of curiosity....
what are you doing while grocery shopping that gets people to ask you about photography?


----------



## nerwin (Jul 17, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



People who know me, but don't _really _know me. Or they don't have Facebook. Might be a friend of my parents, my brother or sister-in-law or one of my own friends who didn't even know I took photos, lol.

I've had photos on TV before and one time someone heard my name asked me if I was the one who's photos was on TV. I ran into someone a thousand miles away who recognized me from Flickr.


----------



## adamhiram (Jul 17, 2017)

Very cool, I like the idea a lot.  I've had personal "calling cards" that I've used for years, since photography is more of a hobby for me, and I don't want people calling me at work for non-work related stuff.  I kind of like the first one best - very simple, says who you are, and has a photo of you doing what you do on the other side.  No need for people to remember who the guy in the sunglasses is, or have cards with different images for different events - both sides communicate instantly who you are and why they have your card.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 17, 2017)

adamhiram said:


> Very cool, I like the idea a lot.  I've had personal "calling cards" that I've used for years, since photography is more of a hobby for me, and I don't want people calling me at work for non-work related stuff.  I kind of like the first one best - very simple, says who you are, and has a photo of you doing what you do on the other side.  No need for people to remember who the guy in the sunglasses is, or have cards with different images for different events - both sides communicate instantly who you are and why they have your card.



I wonder if I should photoshop out the reversed Nikon logo. Kind of looks distracting. What do you think?


----------



## adamhiram (Jul 17, 2017)

nerwin said:


> I wonder if I should photoshop out the reversed Nikon logo. Kind of looks distracting. What do you think?


Agreed - usually a good idea to remove branding if it isn't needed.  Should be easy enough with spot removal or content-aware fill.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 17, 2017)

I made another design, I think I like this one. Decided to take another picture. This one is much more simpler. I tried to be a little silly to add some personality.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've used Vistaprint for years for business cards. Right now they have a sale on $7.99 for a 100 (basic card). We ordered some personal cards not long ago, image of the mountains on the front with our personal info on the back. There was an extra charge involved but it wasn't much. Myself I prefer a standard size, professional looking card. Gimmicks and off standard reminds me of a used car salesman, but that's just me.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Jul 17, 2017)

I like the idea and I printed like 500 business cards years ago with a lot of info...needless to say 99% of the stuff on my car was worthless, Keep it simple. 

But I am not a fan of the vertical photo with horizontal words, flip the words and I think it is a keeper. And it is something different.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 17, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I've used Vistaprint for years for business cards. Right now they have a sale on $7.99 for a 100 (basic card). We ordered some personal cards not long ago, image of the mountains on the front with our personal info on the back. There was an extra charge involved but it wasn't much. Myself I prefer a standard size, professional looking card. Gimmicks and off standard reminds me of a used car salesman, but that's just me.



I'll never use VistaPrint. I had nothing but problems with them in the past.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 17, 2017)

FotosbyMike said:


> I like the idea and I printed like 500 business cards years ago with a lot of info...needless to say 99% of the stuff on my car was worthless, Keep it simple.
> 
> But I am not a fan of the vertical photo with horizontal words, flip the words and I think it is a keeper. And it is something different.



The problem is the text. I don't think it would look right. Remember these mini cards are half the height of a regular business card. I thought about getting regular sized cards, but I wanted something different.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 17, 2017)

nerwin said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > I've used Vistaprint for years for business cards. Right now they have a sale on $7.99 for a 100 (basic card). We ordered some personal cards not long ago, image of the mountains on the front with our personal info on the back. There was an extra charge involved but it wasn't much. Myself I prefer a standard size, professional looking card. Gimmicks and off standard reminds me of a used car salesman, but that's just me.
> ...



Strange, lot of years and a lot of cards, never a problem.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 17, 2017)

This was my final design. Done & ordered. $30 shipped. Thick stock too. I got matte finish. I think it might be a little more tougher if some might be in my wallet.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 17, 2017)

Ah, should have reversed the photo on the back of the card (fliped left to right).  Small card but might notice you use a nokiN camera.  I bet 99% wont notice though.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 17, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Ah, should have reversed the photo on the back of the card (fliped left to right).  Small card but might notice you use a nokiN camera.  I bet 99% wont notice though.



Hmm. The front had more text options than the back. The back is designed for photo I guess. 

Too late now to make changes. 

Oh well.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 19, 2017)

I was going to suggest you spill water on your desk and see what happened.  






But it looks like you already have a design.  I would call the printer however and see if they couldn't correct the back image.  Never know there might have been one or two orders ahead of you and haven't done yours yet.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 19, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I was going to suggest you spill water on your desk and see what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's too late. 

But I think they'll be fine for what I need. No need to over think this.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 19, 2017)

nerwin said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to suggest you spill water on your desk and see what happened.
> ...


Well when you run out of those remember to flip it for the next order.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 19, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Are you talking about flipping the image so it's not mirrored? If so, I tried that already. Didn't like it.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 19, 2017)

nerwin said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


Just thinking of what potential customers might think seeing the Nikon logo mirrored.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 19, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Not for customers. It's just for when someone asks me where they can find my photos. I don't think they'll think anything about the Nikon logo haha.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 19, 2017)

nerwin said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


If their car owners the will.  No one wants to show off a photo of the prized vehicle made by DROF.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 19, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



I think that's a little extreme dude...lol. All they see is that I have a "big" camera which means it's "professional". Hahaha.


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2017)

nerwin said:


> I wonder if I should photoshop out the reversed Nikon logo. Kind of looks distracting. What do you think?


Just flip the image 180° right to left in Photoshop.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 19, 2017)

KmH said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if I should photoshop out the reversed Nikon logo. Kind of looks distracting. What do you think?
> ...



Just a little late now. Haha. It's not a big deal to me.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 21, 2017)

Well, they arrived many days early! 

I'm happy with them, they will do the job just fine. Showed them to several people and they all thought it was really cool and unique. 

The quality of the cards way, WAY surpassed my expectation. The print quality is good, text is clear and I LOVE the matte finish. 

Simple.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2017)

Sooooooo much better looking than those cocktail napkins with the contact info written in Sharpie marker!


----------



## nerwin (Jul 21, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Sooooooo much better looking than those cocktail napkins with the contact info written in Sharpie marker!



Yeah. Much better than my handwriting which looks like I'm still in kindergarden. Hahaha!


----------

